# RIP SAMUEL ELIJAH and LOGAN JAKE



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2009)

Dear Elijah,

How did I look at you yesterday while Daddy held you and not know you were going to leave us? How did I lose another one of our babies? This is not something I wanted to experience again. 

When I lost Samantha we were already in the works to get you guys. It helped keep my busy, to keep me occupied. I named you both in a way that would honor her. So you became Samuel Elijah. Though Daddy started calling you Skunk Boy and some how that stuck.

I'm going to miss you so much. We all are. I am hoping the Jake will be ok without you but I hope you don't mind that I will try and bond him with Merlin. I hate the thought of them being alone if they could possibly bond.

Love Always,
Mama

this christmas pictures































Older Pictures













With Daddy






























































With his brother Logan Jake


























































Dec 16 2007






First Day Home







trying to bond all 4
































RIP Samuel Elijah November 30th 2009


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss...it was so sudden! I probably sounded calm on the phone - but I cried when I got off and even Art teared up when I told him.

So do I say "Popcorn free"? Is that what the piggies do?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am so sorry for your loss...it was so sudden! I probably sounded calm on the phone - but I cried when I got off and even Art teared up when I told him.
> 
> So do I say "Popcorn free"? Is that what the piggies do?


Popcorn Free would be right. 

It is a shock.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh Ali i am so sorry :*( RIP Skunk Boy.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, I'm so sorry he was gorgeus!  
Popcorn free 

Grace, Pinky & Gizmo xxxxx


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 30, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss--popcorn free little man.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 30, 2009)

I was shocked to see this posting Ali  So fast...
Elijah had the best life with you any g-pig could ask for.
ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:
Popcorn free, little guy

Autumn


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Elijah.  :hug:

ink iris: Popcorn free :rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Ali 

Popcorn free little Elijah!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 30, 2009)

oh god Ali i am so sorry, about the other loss too,


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 30, 2009)

sorry for you loss, he was a gorgeous boy,
Popcorn free little Elijah :angelandbunny:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2009)

ink iris:RIP Logan Jake :tears2:


----------



## JimD (Nov 30, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm so sorry, Ali
> 
> Popcorn free little Elijah!
> 
> ray::rainbow:


And for Logan, too


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 30, 2009)

I am so sorry, Ali. I know how much these guys mean to you. Do you know what happened? They were so adorable and I love all the pictures you posted. I'm so sorry they're not with you anymore.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 30, 2009)

Ali, I'm so sorry. I don't know what to say. Like I just told you on MSN, I know it's a small consolation but they are together again and Logan doesn't have to hurt anymore. Sending lots of hugs. :hug:

Popcorn free beautiful boys :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I am so sorry, Ali. I know how much these guys mean to you. Do you know what happened? They were so adorable and I love all the pictures you posted. I'm so sorry they're not with you anymore.


Thank you. They both had not loss weight, both eating being their noisy selves. I figure that Jake was just lost without his brother. If you took one out the cage without the other they would cry out for each other.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 30, 2009)

SO sorry for your loss


----------



## myheart (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh Ali, I am so sorry for your loss of Samuel and Logan. My heart just breaks for the pain you and your husband must be going through losing your two baby boars so close together. Your boys look like they had a very close bond in the pics you posted. Maybe it will be okay for them to be at the Bridge together and not have to experience the hurt of being separated from each other. :hug:

Popcorn-Free Samuel and Logan. :rainbow:Your mommy and daddy will miss you for a long time to come.

myheart


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 30, 2009)

I am just in tears seeing the pictures :cry4:.

:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh,i'm so sorry for your loss of Elijah and Logan

The pictures are just adorable


----------



## Nela (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss Ali. We all know how much you love them. They are together again. May they popcorn free together. :rainbow:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost those dear little guys. Take care of yourself.
Popcorn-free, you guys! Watch over your momma!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 1, 2009)

I want to say thank you. I will post more soon but right now I am angry.


----------



## Flash (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful GP's. those pics put a smile on my face how they loved each other and it showed their personalities. They were special boys and I know how much it hurts but they were so loved and happy. Take care.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 4, 2009)

I am so sorry

Dave


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2010)

Finally made an "urn".


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 8, 2010)

very nice, well as nice as something so sad can be :*(


----------

